# Περιστέρια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  βοηθεια, εγκλωβισμενο περιστερι...

## ivi

παιδεια γεια σας, θα ηθελα αν μπορειται να με βοηθησετε με το παρακατω..
σημερα ηρθα στην σχολη μου, και ειδα 2 περιστερια να καθονται πανω στην σκαλα στο εσσωτερικο του κτηριου.. δεν ξερω πως βρεθηκαν εκει και πως μπηκαν το μονο σιγουρο ειναι πως εχασαν τον προσανατολισμο τους γιατι τα φοβιζαν οσοι περνουσαν και κατατρομαξαν... στο συγκεκριμενο σημειο υπαρχει ενας τοιχος ολο παραθυρα που δεν ανοιγουν περα απο ενα μικρο κατω κατω το οποιο και ανοιξαμε .. μετα απο πολυ ωρα και πολλα χτυπηματα στο τζαμι το ενα καταφερε και βγηκε λογω του οτι καθησε σε ενα σημειο και το εσπρωξε ηρεμα ενα παιδι με μια σκουπα...το αλλο ομως ειναι τοσο τρομαγμενο, τρεμει και οταν πλησιαζει καποιος παει και κοπανει στο τζαμι και καθεται σε μια γωνια μεχρι να φυγουν ολοι και επιστρεφει στο αρχικο σημειο οπου καθοταν...θελω πολυ να το βοηθησω να βγει εξω αλλα δεν ξερω πως....δεν θελω να το τρομαζω και να κοπαναει γιατι ισως και να χτυπησει....υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να το πιασω και να το αφησω ελευθερο?καθεται και σε ψηλο σημειο....φοβαμαι πως αν μεινει μεσα στο κτηριο θα πεθανει αν δεν βρει τροπο να βγει....

----------


## vas

Εγώ στη θέση σου θα του έριχνα μια μπλούζα για να μη με δαγκώσει και να μην καταλάβει και πολλά και θα το έβγαζα έξω με τα χέρια μου

----------


## Antigoni87

Ήβη σε ποια σχολή είσαι; Στη φιλοσοφική πχ μπαίνουν συχνά περιστέρια αλλά υποθέτω βγαίνουν κιόλας... Αν είναι όντως δύσκολο να βγει λόγω της δομής του κτηρίου, εγώ θα έλεγα να το σκεπάσεις με σκούρο ύφασμα (αν και είναι αργά τώρα που απαντάω και ίσως έχει βρεθεί λύση!) και έτσι να το πιάσεις για να βγει έξω. Αν τρέμει και δεν πετάει όπως λες, θα είναι εύκολο να ρίξεις το πανί επάνω του και να το πιάσεις.
Αν δεν είναι άρρωστο ή χτυπημένο, πιστεύω δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα και θα βγει από το κτήριο.
Πες μας τι έγινε!

(Βασ, ταυτόχρονα ποστάραμε!)

----------


## vas

"fullyhappy"

----------


## ivi

παιδεια το περιστερι λογικα βγηκε γιατι μετα απο κανενα δυωρο που πηγα να προσπαθησω παλι να το βγαλω ειχε φυγει!!! το κακομηρο ειχε κατατρομαξει παντως και ταλαιπωρηθηκε πολλες ωρες!!!ελπιζω να βρηκε το ταιρι του γιατι μαλλον ητανε ζευγαρι με το αλλο που βγηκε πρωτο!!!

----------

